# How do I mount an appletalk (AFP) share in Gentoo?

## DingbatCA

Building up a new Linux server to replace an old Mac OS9 server.  All the data is shared using the Apple Filing Protocol.  Is there a way to mount that directory on my new Linux server, so I can copy all the data?

----------

## danomac

If I remember right, you can't mount an AFP share in linux. What you can do is set up an appletalk server in gentoo and copy files from the old server to the new one.

Check out the package net-fs/netatalk.

----------

## octanez

There is a FUSE filesystem for AFP that will let you mount shares.

You want Netatalk if you want to have shares on the new server, there is a Howto on Gentoo-Wiki.

----------

## DingbatCA

Thanks, I will give netatalk a try.

----------

